# On a perdu Finn !!!



## Balooners (15 Avril 2004)

Avez vous des nouvelles de Finn depuis l'AES ???

Il doit être en train de décuver.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)

Ne t'inquiète pas ton père spiritueux est passé sur i'chat hier


----------



## Balooners (15 Avril 2004)

L'ai pas vu


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)

Ben tu n'es pas encore remis toi non plus


----------



## prerima (15 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Avez vous des nouvelles de Finn depuis l'AES ???
> 
> Il doit être en train de décuver.




Si je peux te rassurer, tout va bien pour lui !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)

Finn pas là ça fait un modérateur en moins au Bar


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Pas plus mal...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus mal...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Tu t'attendais pas à autre chose ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'attendais pas à autre chose ?



Non Foguenne il ne s'attend plus à rien. Il a atteint un état de bouddhéité depuis que Grib est parti


----------



## Foguenne (15 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'attendais pas à autre chose ?



Non, non, le contraire m'aurait déçu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, le contraire m'aurait déçu.



Ben voilà c'est ce que je disais


----------



## Balooners (15 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Finn pas là ça fait un modérateur en moins au Bar



Donc on a le droit de Flooder???


----------



## Balooners (15 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus mal...


.


Mouais...


Toujours aussi sympa...


----------



## Couhoulinn (15 Avril 2004)

On peut toujours envoyer un avis à ChildFocus... lol


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Donc on a le droit de Flooder???



Y'a pas déjà un thread sponsorisé par WebO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour ça ?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> Mouais...
> ...



Il m'arrive d'être sympa, mais si y a pas de raison, y a pas de raison.

En l'occurence, Finn, y a pas de raison.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas déjà un thread sponsorisé par WebO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en suis pas encore là... mais j'y songe, j'y songe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Finn, revient nous vite...


----------



## chagregel (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis pas encore là... mais j'y songe, j'y songe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Flood sponsorised by [Courriel]SwissCorp@.[/Courriel] _On floode... mais pas trooooop viiiiiiite._



T'es sur ???


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2004)

Finn ?


----------



## sylko (16 Avril 2004)

C'est vrai ça!


----------



## sylko (16 Avril 2004)

Il est passé où?


----------



## sylko (16 Avril 2004)

Mais non, je floode pas!


----------



## sylko (16 Avril 2004)

Et Prerima?


----------



## sylko (16 Avril 2004)

Mourue aussi?


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Mais non je floode pas!


Loin de nous cette idée


----------



## sylko (16 Avril 2004)

J'ai pas dit morue...


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et Prerima?


Elle a posté là


----------



## chagregel (16 Avril 2004)

Ah non sylko!!!

Commence pas a mettre le souc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le flood sponsorised by [Courriel]SwissCorp@.[/Courriel] On floode... mais pas trooooop viiiiiiite.  © WebO
C'est ici


----------



## Couhoulinn (16 Avril 2004)

Fais du flood italien: bouge tes bras quand tu tapes lol


----------



## Balooners (16 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit morue...




y'en a une qui va être contente tiens ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je n'imagine même pas tout qui ça devoir lire quant il va revenir...

Mais bon quand le chat n'est pas là, les souris danse...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

"Finnessie" serait une créature vivant dans le lac long et profond situé près de Clermont. Plusieurs observations du "monstre" ont été rapportées, remontant au moins à l'époque de St-GlobalCut, le moine Irlandais responsable de la guinnessisation d'une part importante de Clermont au VIème siècle. 






Apparemment, St-GlobalCut a aussi converti Finnessie, car on dit qu'avant qu'il ne s'aventure sur le lac pour apaiser la bête, celle-ci avait des tendances  meurtrières au bannissement.

La légende moderne de Finnessie débute dans les années 2000 lorsque le Colonel Mackinside photographie, supposément, un animal au long cou, semblable  à un modiosaure, qui émerge des eaux troubles.

Cette photo créa pas mal d'émoi; auparavant, le Finnessie était sujet à légendes, et les habitants connaissaient la vielle histoire du monstre. Mais les gens venaient au lac plus pour relaxer que pour partir en expédition à la recherche d'animaux mythiques.  Après la photo, on fit appel aux experts scientifiques. Ils commencèrent par examiner la photo elle-même. Oui, ça pouvait être un modiosaure, mais ça pouvait aussi être un tronc d'arbre ou une loutre-taupe. Plus tard, on utilisa un sous-marin muni de senseurs de haute-technologie pour explorer le lac. Aujourd'hui, on se retrouve avec une importante industrie touristique qui aurait généré 100 sacs d'alcootest à recycler, offrant des excursions en sous-marin (environ 1 bière le quart d'heure en 2004) et un centre touristique multimédia Vulcafinnessia.

Il y a également eu d'autres photographies de Finnessie. Les tabloids paient cher pour de telles photos, et quelques chasseurs d'images à l'esprit entrepreneur ont campé pendant des années au bord du lac dans l'espoir d'attraper la bête sur film. 






Une bonne photo, et c'est la retraite dorée assurée! 






Le Nephou news a même une Page Web sur Finnessie, où il encourage la recherche scientifique sur le sujet. Selon le Modonews bien que la majorité des scientifiques croient que la présence d'un monstre est peu probable, ils gardent l'esprit ouvert comme doivent le faire les scientifiques et attendent des preuves concrètes comme la découverte de morceaux de squelette ou la capture d'un spécimen.











Nous suggérons...que les personnes intéressées par un tel phénomène...joignent la Société Internationale de Finnozoologie, une organisation scientifique qui porte un regard critique sur les phénomènes impliquant des créatures inconnues de forme et de taille innattendues, et les soumet à une analyse technique.


Continuez à chercher!  






LE descendant de Saint GlobalCut dans le numéro de janvier 2004 de son magazine mensuel,  a publié un acticle très peu critique sur la sourcellerie à base de Guinness. On peut toujours comprendre, de la part des tabloids, qu'ils utilisent la défense facile de l'ouverture d'esprit pour exploiter notre goût pour les mystères et le merveilleux; mais on serait en droit de s'attendre, de la part du Modonews, qu'il utilise des méthodes plus nobles en présentant des études empiriques plutôt que des souhaits peu crédibles. Peut-être que le Modonews a constaté que pour rester compétitif et survivre, il doit s'adapter à la mentalité "tabloid" du grand public et des élus; à quoi cela mènera-t-il? Des chandails BigFinnessiefood comme prime d'abonnement?






En plus des photographies de Finnessie, il y a eu de nombreuses observations rapportées dans les témoignages de personnes tout à fait fiables.






 Comment quelqu'un peut-il prendre connaissance de toutes ces "preuves" et continuer à considérer Finnessie comme le fruit de l'imagination des témoins, comme un autre cas de pareidolie?  Facile. Commençons par les photographies.

L'histoire n'est pas aussi fascinante ou obscure que celle de l'homme de NonpasMoi






Mais comme celles des fées de Ginette, la photo la plus célèbre de Finnessie, le montrant sous la forme d'un modiosaure, a été truquée. 






Webo, un modoologiste, 






était membres d'un projet scientifique pour trouver Finnessie. Selon le Modonews de MacG [16 avril 2004], c'est grâce à lui si l'histoire de la photo, truquéea été connue. La photo n'avait pas été prise par le Colonel Mackinside--son nom a été utilisé pour donner de la crédibilité à la photo--mais par son jumeau. Le descendant du Père GlobalCut avait été engagé par le Modonews de MacG pour trouver le monstre.  Quel plus gros gibier demander que Finnessie? Sauf que le gros gibier n'était qu'un modèle réduit de serpent de mer fabriqué à partir de pâte de bois attachée à un sous-marin jouet de 25 cm! 






En fait, la petite blague pris des proportions tellement inattendues que les farceurs décidèrent qu'il valait mieux se tenir tranquille et ne pas révéler leur histoire.

Il y a aussi des erreurs d'appréciation des dimensions d'objets vus à distance pendant quelques secondes dans des conditions difficiles. Peu importe, Webo est convaincu qu'il y a des créatures dans le lac. Mais ça, nous le savons déjà. Bien sûr qu'il y a des créatures dans le lac. Mais s'agit-il de monstres de 20 cm de long que personne n'a encore réussi à trouver ou à voir clairement?

S'il y a un monstre dans le lac, il est peu probable que ce soit le même que celui vu par St-GlobalCut, puisque l'histoire circule maintenant depuis quelques semaines. Ou devrions nous croire qu'en plus d'être très gros, Finnessie est aussi très résistant à l'alcool, une espèce de Mathusalem du royaume des modos buveurs de guinness? En d'autres mots, il doit y avoir plus d'un monstre. Laissons aux modoologists le soin de calculer combien de monstres sont nécessaires pour maintenir l'espèce au cours des siècles. Selon un rapport, un minimum de 10 créatures seraient nécessaires pour maintenir la population. Le même rapport affirme que lac est incapable de nourrir un prédateur de plus de 70 kg [The Arpenteur, printemps 2004, rapporté dans Modonews]. Prerima, directrice du Projet Finnessie, dit que le monstre pourrait être un esturgeon guinssique, un poisson primitif muni d'un bec et de doigts en V et qui peut mesurer jusqu'à 1,70 m de long et peser environ 70kg. 






Certains n'y verront qu'une autre histoire d'ivre, mais l'évidence scientifique semble démontrer que Finnessie serait, au mieux, un gros poisson de 20 cm dans un grand lac, ou une grosse vague dans un grand lac.






The Naturalist a présenté des études exhaustives de l'écologie du lac qui indiquent que le lac peut ne peut supporter plus de 20 000 poissons. (La chaîne alimentaire du lac est contrôlée par des bactéries qui décomposent la végétation plutôt que des algues, comme pour la majorité des lacs.) En estimant qu'un groupe de modérateurs ne représenterait pas plus de 10 pourcent du poids total des poissons leur servant de nourriture. Il est très étrange qu'après toutes ces années, malgré toute la haute technologie, les sous-marins, et les milliers de voyeurs, nous n'ayons pas encore retrouvé le specimen disparu. Nons n'avons aucune carcasse; nous n'avons même pas un os à examiner. Avec au moins 10 de ces énormes monstres nageant dans le lac en même temps, on s'attendrait à avoir au moins une observation solide. On s'y attendrait, en fait, à moins de vouloir garder vivante la supercherie/mythe/légende. On ne peut nier qu'il existe d'excellentes raisons économiques pour garder la légende du monstre du Lac vivante. C'est bon pour le tourisme. Et il y a toutes ces recherches "scientifiques" à financer avec les fonds publics et les dons privés; c'est le plein emploi pour les modozoologistes. Il y a aussi toutes ces pellicules photographiques vendues aux chasseurs de monstre. Mais c'est le mythe qui est à l'origine du tourisme, pas l'inverse. L'histoire continuerait à se raconter avec ou sans les centres multimédia et les boutiques de souvenirs.

Toutes les photos de Finnessie ne sont pas des faux. Quelques unes sont de véritables photos. Ces photos sont toujours très sombres, et montrent des eaux troubles avec beaucoup d'ombres. Il est indéniable que sur certaines d'entre elles on peut apercevoir une forme qu'on pourrait prendre pour un serpent de mer. Cette forme pourrait également être confondue avec un tronc d'arbre, une ombre sur une vague, la vague elle-même, ou de l'écume voire complètement autre chose mais ça c'est à vous de voir...

Le lac est très grand et peut parfois être très turbulent; quiconque s'y promène constate rapidement le grand nombre de formes qu'on peut y apercevoir du Grib au SMG.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2004)

A suivre


----------



## Anonyme. (16 Avril 2004)

Au fait, c'est quand que tu nous parles un peu de *toi* ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_et un rapide petit kikou à tous 
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

Et c'est Anonyme qui me demande ça amusant


----------



## chagregel (17 Avril 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'est quand que tu nous parles un peu de *toi* ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore un pseudo de Gribouille


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2004)

Ça y est... on l'a reperdu... :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

Oh? un moderateur en moins 

mais bon le vrai Finn il est où ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est... on l'a reperdu... :mouais:  :mouais:



Il a dû replonger :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

Voyons si ça marche?

Finn je T'AIME


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Voyons si ça marche?
> 
> Finn je T'AIME



Attends j'esssaye aussi 

Finn il nous faudrait un sondage... et d'autre part il semblerait que certains soient amoureux de Prerima


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

Prerima, je t'aime aussi :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

Tibo, tu piques


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

Finn & Prerima, c'est l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2004)

Finn revient... Benjamin a tout repeint les murs du forum...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Finn revient... Benjamin a tout repeint les murs du forum...



c'est p'tetre pour ça qu'il est parti Finn? ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est p'tetre pour ça qu'il est parti Finn? ?



Ciel... et s'il était resté enfermé sur l'ancien forum...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ciel... et s'il était resté enfermé sur l'ancien forum...




Black ou Alèm ont dû jeter les clès


----------



## Balooners (4 Juin 2004)

Serait ce les partiels ?   :hein:


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est p'tetre pour ça qu'il est parti Finn? ?



le salaud !!!! il ma pas laisser son passe


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

Bon, qui va nous héberger pour l'AESClermont.2 ?


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2004)

euh, ginette ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qui va nous héberger pour l'AESClermont.2 ?



Tout le monde chez Jpmiss...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

ah oui, y'a de la place :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, ginette ?



une tite poire ? :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> une tite poire ? :love:



euh, je veux l'abricotine de gjouvenat


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, je veux l'abricotine de gjouvenat




il doit bien avoir ça JP


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2004)

peu être


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

JP une confirmation ?


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> JP une confirmation ?



je suis sur qu'il est en train de la boire avant qu'on arrive  :mouais:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur qu'il est en train de la boire avant qu'on arrive  :mouais:



dites lui que Syd va faire des blagues provoc',il va revenir au galop (triple galop) pour me modérer et me taper sur les doigts...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> dites lui que Syd va faire des blagues provoc',il va revenir au galop (triple galop) pour me modérer et me taper sur les doigts...



Bah pourquoi lui dire vu que tu viens de le dire


----------



## Balooners (4 Juin 2004)

Aux grands maux les grands remèdes.....

On va libérer Gribouille... :hein:  :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

Allez un peu de vie au Bar que diable


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Aux grands maux les grands remèdes.....
> 
> On va libérer Gribouille... :hein:  :hein:



chut !  il en a pris pour 2 ans


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

Finn ? 
t'es en w-e ?


----------



## FANREM (5 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chut !  il en a pris pour 2 ans


Si c'est 2 ans ferme, il a au moins commis un crime    
Cherchez le corps de Finn


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Aux grands maux les grands remèdes.....
> 
> On va libérer Gribouille... :hein:  :hein:



  attends attends il y a des moyens plus doux avant

les CRS 
les commandos 
ou même la legion 

ou Jean miche ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> attends attends il y a des moyens plus doux avant
> 
> les CRS
> les commandos
> ...



(mode grib on) Bouh! (mode grib off)


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> u même la legion



tu veux l'adresse de recrutement a fontenay sous bois  ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

Y'a un train pour y aller ?


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2004)

oui, RER E gare de Val de Fontenay et après soit tu prend le bus ou tu va a pieds


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

Oulà il est déjà bien loin le RER?

Bon je reste ici en espérant aboir de vonnes nouubelles


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (5 Juin 2004)

Finnou, quoique tu fasses d'autre, reviens, ça vaut pas le coup !  :rose:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (5 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon je reste ici en espérant aboir de vonnes nouubelles




Oulà... abuse pas de la guinness hein...


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2004)

ou alors laisse au moins prerima


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou alors laisse au moins prerima


j'ai acheté un pack de guinness avec un cd rom dedans, avec le secret espoir de pourvoir le lire
peine perdu   remarque c'est à propos du hurling, alors du coup


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

boivez :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

beurp  


bon j'y retourne 


Bon APERO :love:


----------



## naas (5 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux l'adresse de recrutement a fontenay sous bois  ?


nanh ça va, j'ai habité a 2km d'aubagne   
par contre j'ai déjà sauté en parachutisme avec eux a borgo ... euh .... faut suivre   

ps :c'est quoi les petits carrés dessous nos avatars ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

c'est que tu es fiché :/


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

Finnn y reste à boire


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

je viens de trouvé prerima sur Maczoom 

elles est deuxième _des plus consultés_


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de trouvé prerima sur Maczoom
> 
> elles est deuxième _des plus consultés_



Elle reçoit à domicile? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

tu y est déjà aller


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu y est déjà aller



Hmm... tu t'en souviens? Etonnant... A part ça, je pensais pas que Prerima avait la trentaine...


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

il y a des choses qui ne se dise pas


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2004)

chuuuuuuuuut


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2004)

Bon Finn ? t'es sorti ? Il fait beau à Clermont ?


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

prerima doit être seul


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juin 2004)

Finn ???


----------



## Luc G (7 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> prerima doit être seul


t'aurais quand même pu faire un effort sur l'orthographe, sur ce coup


----------



## Balooners (7 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Finn ???



De même... doit y avoir un problème... Seule solution, envoyer JP miss éclaireur... :hein:  :mouais:   

Sinon, ya aussi Ginette 107 et 108 !!! 

_Votre mission, JP, 107, 108, si vous décidez de l'accepter sera, de débaucher Finn et Prérima de leur Appart... :mouais: si l'un de vous étais pris ou tué le département du Bar de MacG niera avoir eu connaissance de vos agissements, bonne chance..._


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2004)

Finn reviens... je boirai plus de thé de Coca, promis... :love:  :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Oulà, fais pas de promesses comme ça, il serait capable de revenir rien que pour t'embêter...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

Finnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn ????????


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (9 Juin 2004)

Nan, toujours pas de réponse


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

bah tant pir 
'vais aller vormir


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

J'essaie...

FIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN

Non...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

FINN


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

FINNNNNN


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (9 Juin 2004)

FINN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balooners (9 Juin 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

c'est Finn qu'on veux, pas le modérateur


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

et Prerima aussi bien sur :love:


----------



## Balooners (9 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et Prerima aussi bien sur :love:



Ok 

Finn dégage...  :mouais:   

Marie t'es où ???  :love:


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> De même... doit y avoir un problème... Seule solution, envoyer JP miss éclaireur... :hein:  :mouais:
> 
> Sinon, ya aussi Ginette 107 et 108 !!!
> 
> _Votre mission, JP, 107, 108, si vous décidez de l'accepter sera, de débaucher Finn et Prérima de leur Appart... :mouais: si l'un de vous étais pris ou tué le département du Bar de MacG niera avoir eu connaissance de vos agissements, bonne chance..._




Pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles   :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

joli optimisme :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2004)

_Le train ne distance pas le cyclomoteur entre Clermont et Lyon 


LYON (AFP) - Malgré les 200 km de trajet, le train TER n'a pas fait mieux qu'un usager excédé qui, monté sur un cyclomoteur, a rallié mercredi Lyon depuis Clermont-Ferrand en 2 heures 56 minutes, pour illustrer la lenteur des transports inter-régionaux.
"Dans TER, le +E+ veut dire +Express+. Or, il nous faut en train encore trois heures pour rallier Lyon, qui est pour nous Auvergnats la grande ville la plus proche. On ne se sent vraiment pas dans le XXIème siècle", s'est plaint Arnaud Vernet, à son arrivée au centre de Lyon.


Journaliste au quotidien "la Montagne" de Clermont-Ferrand, il a utilisé un cyclomoteur de 49 cm3 pour parcourir les 183 km qui séparent les deux villes par la route. Si l'on prend en compte la dizaine de minutes nécessaires au voyageur de la SNCF dans chaque ville pour rallier le centre depuis la gare, sa modeste monture est sensiblement plus rapide que le train, souligne-t-il.

Pour lui, cette ligne SNCF est "démente, ou plutôt inexistante": "comme il y a entre les deux villes les monts du Forez, aussi infranchissables que l'Himalaya, on part d'abord vers le nord, direction Paris, jusqu'à Saint-Germain-des-Fossés. Là, on change de train et l'on recule de 3 km sur la même ligne pour repartir ensuite cap à l'Est. Entre les 135 km à vol d'oiseau et les 210 km de la ligne existante, il devrait y avoir un juste milieu", plaide-t-il. _ 

peu être que finn veut reste anonyme


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> peu être que finn veut reste anonyme



Je me suis laissé dire qu'il prennait souvent le train ces jours-ci entre Clermont, Lyon ... et Arcueil   

_Alors ... ceux qui l'aiment... prendront le train_


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> joli optimisme :love:





il n' y a que ça à faire, être optimiste


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles   :hein:



1 de perdu 10 de retrouvé


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Avez vous des nouvelles de Finn depuis l'AES ???
> 
> Il doit être en train de décuver.


Sans rire on s'en fout.


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 1 de perdu 10 de retrouvé




 
Quoi 10 modos à la place, ah  non


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2004)

NON :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2004)

On est sur les traces de Finn...


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On est sur les traces de Finn...



C'est pas quelqu'un qui se fait passer pour lui  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas quelqu'un qui se fait passer pour lui  :mouais:



t'être que oui... :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2004)

Ouiiiiiiii ? :love: 

Bisous ! :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiiii ? :love:
> 
> Bisous ! :love: :love:



Pas trop perturbé par les nouveaux meubles?... La peinture a été refaite, y a plein de rangements, de casiers, d'armoires, et tout...  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop perturbé par les nouveaux meubles?... La peinture a été refaite, y a plein de rangements, de casiers, d'armoires, et tout...  :love:



m'en parle pas !   un vrai bordel ! du courrier qu'on m'avait laissé sous la porte qui date d'y a 2 semaines et qu'a bien failli etre volé par le facteur ...  :mouais: 

Ca clignote de partout ce forum ! des liens tous les 2 pixels !    :mouais: d'la folie ! 
J'ai une pelletée de sujets à rattraper m'en parler meme pas !    :rateau: 

du coup je vais me prendre des vacances ca m'a crevé !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiiii ? :love:
> 
> Bisous ! :love: :love:



tout pareil :love:

tu reviens quand sinon   :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

On a retrouvé Finn, Prerima et ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouvé Finn, Prerima et ?



il ressemble étrangement à mon frère  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tout pareil :love:
> 
> tu reviens quand sinon   :rateau:



La bonne question serait plutôt : "tu repars quand"  ... dans pas longtemps (on m'attend au taf  )et puis j'ai un projet de recherche à préparer ardemment    :love: 

_je reste dans les coins  suffit de me siffler _


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)




----------



## minime (12 Juin 2004)

Même avec trois smileys ça marche pas !


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Juin 2004)

euh... j'pourrais avoir un résumé ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

ben pour résumer, on l'a retrouvé puis reperdu :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



 :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:



 :sleep:


----------

